# Buuuurrrrrr!!!!



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

We have all the trucks pluged in and ready to go for tonights cold montana weather. Although it says 70% chance of the white stuff, I doubt we will get much since it is so coooollllllddddd!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

This is what we have coming lol.
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DULUTH HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT
SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 AM CST FRIDAY. THE
SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT. A WIND CHILL
ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM CST FRIDAY. A WIND CHILL
WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM FRIDAY TO 12 PM CST SATURDAY.

HEAVY LAKE-EFFECT SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW TONIGHT WILL ACCUMULATE 8
INCHES TO A FOOT IN MANY LOCATIONS ALONG THE LAKE SUPERIOR SHORE
OF WISCONSIN. WINDS WITH GUSTS TO 30 MPH WILL CAUSE CONSIDERABLE
DRIFTING AND BLOWING OF THE SNOW.

A COMBINATION OF WIND AND FALLING TEMPERATURES WILL RESULT IN
BITTER WIND CHILLS OF 30 TO 40 BELOW TONIGHT AND FRIDAY MORNING.
LOWER TEMPERATURES AND CONTINUED WIND WILL RESULT IN MUCH MORE
SEVERE WIND CHILLS OF 40 TO 50 BELOW FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY
MORNING.

FROST BITE OF EXPOSED SKIN WOULD BE EXPECTED TO OCCUR IN 12 TO
15 MINUTES TONIGHT AND 7 TO 10 MINUTES FRIDAY NIGHT.

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF LAKE-
EFFECT SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT COULD MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR
IMPOSSIBLE. IF YOU MUST DRIVE...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...
AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY...AND LET
SOMEONE KNOW OF YOUR TRAVEL PLANS.

A WIND CHILL ADVISORY AND A WIND CHILL WARNING BOTH MEAN THE
COMBINATION OF VERY COLD AIR AND STRONG WINDS WILL CREATE
DANGEROUSLY LOW WIND CHILL VALUES TONIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY
MORNING. THIS COULD RESULT IN FROST BITE AND LEAD TO HYPOTHERMIA
IF PRECAUTIONS ARE NOT TAKEN. should be fun it's going to be -14 to night and -20 tomorrow night...

HUMmmmm Frost!!! LOL


----------

